# Perdonalo vs. perdonagli



## Arnoldas

Buona sera, cari amici. Potreste spiegarmi come è più corretto: "Dio, perdonalo (caso accusativo) perché lui non sa quello che fa!" oppure "Dio, perdonagli (caso dativo) perché lui non sa quello che fa!"?  Grazie.


----------



## symposium

Ciao! In italiano contemporaneo si dice "perdonare qualcuno", con l'accusativo. In italiano antico però si diceva anche "perdonare a qualcuno", quindi potresti trovare "Dio, perdonagli..." in qualche vecchia traduzione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Arnoldas said:


> perdonagli *tutti i peccati*


----------



## Arnoldas

Gentili Paul e Symposium, vi ringrazio delle vostre risposte. Ho capito. Buona serata.


----------



## Mary49

perdonare in Vocabolario - Treccani 
" si costruisce per lo più con il compl. oggetto della cosa che rappresenta il male commesso e il dativo della persona...   Altre volte si costruisce con il compl. oggetto della persona e con un compl. di specificazione della cosa".


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie Mary, il Treccani l'ho letto...  Però, lo sai, le spiegazioni del Treccani per me sono troppo complicate... Comunque la differenza tra"lo" e "gli" in questo caso l'ho capita.


----------



## bearded

Arnoldas said:


> le spiegazioni del Treccani per me sono troppo complicate


In sostanza la spiegazione significa che  entrambe le frasi seguenti sono corrette:
- la mamma decise di perdonare al ragazzino la scappatella
- la mamma decise di perdonare il ragazzino per la scappatella.

Non mi è ben chiaro però perché Treccani parli di complemento di specificazione - a meno che non intenda ''un complemento che specifichi...''.


----------



## Arnoldas

Salve Bearded! Grazie e buon fine settimana!


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Non mi è ben chiaro però perché Treccani parli di complemento di specificazione - a meno che non intenda ''un complemento che specifichi...''.


Treccani cita queste frasi " _lo perdonai *del male* che mi aveva fatto_; _lo perdono *del*_ (o _per il_) _*torto *subìto_". Sono anch'io un po' perplessa su "complemento di specificazione". Se non lo è, di quale complemento (con preposizione "di") si tratta?


----------



## symposium

Comunque nella frase dell'OP si parla di perdonare (a) qualcuno PERCHE' ha fatto qualcosa, quindi tutto il discorso sul perdonare qualcosa a qualcuno non è del tutto attinente...


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> " _lo perdonai *del male* che mi aveva fatto_; _lo perdono *del*_ (o _per il_) _*torto *subìto_"
> ...di quale complemento...si tratta?


Queste frasi con 'di' suonano alquanto antiquate al mio orecchio. A parte questo, secondo me potrebbe trattarsi di complementi di limitazione (..quanto al male/ riguardo al torto). In un primo tempo avevo pensato a complementi di causa, ma se metto ''a causa'', il senso è diverso.

@ symposium
Scusa ma non riesco a seguire la tua logica. Normalmente, se si perdona qualcosa a qualcuno, è perché quel qualcuno ha fatto qualcosa..


----------



## symposium

Certo, bearded, ma la domanda di Arnoldas era se si dice "perdonalo perchè non sa..." o "perdonagli perchè non sa...", però il discorso si è subito spostato sulle costruzioni "perdonargli le sue malefatte" o (pare, secondo il Treccani) "perdonarlo delle sue malefatte", e nessuna delle due c'entra con la domanda iniziale.


----------



## Arnoldas

Chiedo scusa, ragazzi, e la risposta del Moderatore Paulfromitaly non va bene ("perdonagli tutti i peccati!")? 🤔


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> Certo, bearded, ma la domanda di Arnoldas era se si dice "perdonalo perchè non sa..." o "perdonagli perchè non sa...", però il discorso si è subito spostato sulle costruzioni "perdonargli le sue malefatte" o (pare, secondo il Treccani) "perdonarlo delle sue malefatte", e nessuna delle due c'entra con la domanda iniziale.


Se stiamo alla lettera della domanda OP, hai certamente ragione.  Tuttavia di sicuro non ti sfuggirà che - dopo 'perdonare' - la proposizione secondaria introdotta da 'perché' equivale a (ovvero si può sintetizzare in) un sostantivo: ''perché non sa quello che fa = per la sua ignoranza di quello che fa, per il fatto che non sa... / perdonalo perché ha peccato = perdonalo per i suoi peccati). Da questo punto di vista, che ci sia un sostantivo o una secondaria non fa differenza ai fini del perdonalo o perdonagli: perdonagli il fatto che/perdonalo per il fatto che...). Anzi, se la mia ipotesi circa il complemento di limitazione è corretta, si potrebbe dire che la frase secondaria corrispondente è una proposizione limitativa.
Del resto anche Paulfromitaly ha visto la corrispondenza frase-sostantivo nella sua risposta (''perdonagli tutti i peccati'') - risposta che secondo me è impeccabile e che anche l'interrogante sembra aver compreso e apprezzato.


----------



## Arnoldas

Allora "perdonagli qualcosa!" e "perdonalo per qualcosa!"? Giusto? 🤔


----------



## symposium

Mah, la domanda era semplicemente se si dice "perdonare qualcuno" o "perdonare a qualcuno": devo dire "perdono mio marito anche se mi ha tradito" o "perdono A mio marito anche se mi ha tradito"? Entrambe le forme sono attestate e corrette, ma non si può negare che in italiano contemporaneo la forma "perdonare qualcuno" è molto più comune di "perdonare a qualcuno" (che, al limite, può avere un sapore dialettale, del tipo "vedo a Maria" ecc.). Esiste poi la forma "perdonare qualcosa a qualcuno" ma quanti italiani la conoscono e la usano normalmente? Per inciso, Gesù non dice "Perdona a loro i loro peccati" ma semplicemente perdonali (per quello che hanno fatto, ovviamente, cioè crocefiggerlo); si trovano entrambe le traduzioni "ufficiali": "perdonali, perchè non sanno..." (più colloquiale, a mio modo di vedere, più moderno) e "perdona loro, perchè non sanno..." (più aulico, sicuramente adeguato a un testo biblico).


----------



## Arnoldas

Grazie, Symposium! 🤗


----------

